# Dove 3mb today



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

*Dove/Dived 3mb today*

For three weeks we've been planning to kick off the Spring with a dive trip today...primarily in search of bugs, AJ, and grouper. My Garmin is loaded with new numbers that we planned to start exploring, but the weather simply would not cooperate. So, we decided to just fish the bay. Made our way to the 3mb and proceeded to catch several fish. After an hour the bite shut off so time to move. Unfortunately, my anchor wasn't budging. Anchors are cheap, but I wasn't about to donate 20' of chain to the bridge so we marked the spot, cut the line, and headed to shore. Wife picked me up and I picked up the dive gear, returned to the boat and made a beeline to the mark. Travis was with me so he ran the boat and I rolled in to search. With all of 1' vis, it took a few minutes but finally ran across the anchor (could feel it, not see it) and proceeded to surface. So, I got to breathe 500 psi in 30'. At least I got wet. Looking forward to the seas calming down so we can get out.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

This just made me remember that the bird and the past tense of dive are the same spelling. You can also use dived but who really cares. At first I thought it was a story about a dove on 3 mile.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

So did I 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Didn't happen without pics!

<course I'm kidding>


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

redlegs said:


> Didn't happen without pics!
> 
> <course I'm kidding>


If I had a gopro...this would be what the pic looks like...


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

ifn you get out to the bridge rubble about 14 miles from Pcola pass, and find a wreck anchor, 6 feet of chain, and some rope.... PM me. I'll pay ya 50 bucks to get it back.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Give me the co-ords and next time we go out we'll try to head that way. We'll go the next time we have clear wx.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Sent you a PM. Much appreciated.


----------

